# Things to do at Walmart



## Daniel (Dec 17, 2008)

Things to do at Walmart while the significant other is taking his/her sweet time:

1. Get cans of cat food and randomly put them in people's carts when they don't realize it.
2. Set all the alarm clocks to go off at ten minute intervals throughout the day.
3. Make a trail of orange juice on the floor leading to the rest rooms.
4. Walk up to an employee and tell him in an official tone, "I think we've got a Code 3 in house wares," and see what happens.
5. Tune all the radios to a polka station; then turn them all off and turn the volumes to "10."
6. Challenge other customers to duels with tubes of gift wrap.
7. Put M&M's on layaway.
8. Move "Caution: Wet Floor" signs to carpeted areas.
9. Set up a tent in the camping department; tell others you'll only invite them in if they bring pillows from Bed and Bath.
10. When someone asks if you need help, begin to cry and ask, "Why won't you people just leave me alone?"


----------



## healthbound (Dec 18, 2008)

> 3. Make a trail of orange juice on the floor leading to the rest rooms.


od geeze.



> 7. Put M&M's on layaway.


hahaha!  love it.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 18, 2008)

:loveit: 
:lol:

I like to go down the toy isle and push all the buttons for the noise maker toys and then I get embarassed to what I just did and try to walk away like I didn't do it :blush:


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 18, 2008)

> Set all the alarm clocks to go off at ten minute intervals throughout the day





> Set up a tent in the camping department; tell others you'll only invite them in if they bring pillows from Bed and Bath.



...I think I know what I'm doing this weekend!


----------



## NicNak (Dec 18, 2008)

Jazzey said:


> ...I think I know what I'm doing this weekend!



I would join the cause this weekend Jazzey, but Walmart isn't a place I ever go near on a weekend or evening.

I walk in and do this :yikes3: then this  then leave haa haa haa


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 18, 2008)

To quote Daniel:



> [sign]10/10[/sign]


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 18, 2008)

11/10 - although I'm not yet savvy enough (apparently) to put the same *dood-ad* (yes, technical term).

*Jazzey added 1 Minutes and 38 Seconds later...*

NicNak - we have the 24 hours Walmart...care to *join* me during the empty times?


----------



## NicNak (Dec 18, 2008)

I guess if we went together, we would probably get locked up at the same hospital at least :teehee:

*NicNak added 1 Minutes and 25 Seconds later...*

Ohh Jazzey.  I think that "dood ad"  is an :adminpower: thing.  I have not seen an icon on my list to be able to do that.

:hissyfit:


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 18, 2008)

Jazzey said:


> 11/10 - although I'm not yet savvy enough (apparently) to put the same *dood-ad* (yes, technical term).



It's a special BBCode:


```
[PLAIN][sign]10/10[/sign][/PLAIN]
```


You can put anything you like between the "sign" codes:

[sign][/sign]

[sign]:adminpower:[/sign]

[sign]We :heart: BBCode![/sign]


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 18, 2008)

thank you!


----------



## NicNak (Dec 18, 2008)

[sign]Excellent :goodjob: Thanks Dr. Baxter[/sign]


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 18, 2008)

[sign]Oh, no! What have I done?!?  [/sign]


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 18, 2008)

[sign]:dance2: created havoc [/sign]

*Jazzey added 2 Minutes and 57 Seconds later...*

[sign] :sleepy:g'nite[/sign]


----------



## NicNak (Dec 18, 2008)

[sign] :vroom: :hide:[/sign]


----------



## Mari (Dec 18, 2008)

[SIGN]:doctor:[/SIGN]

I am not sure you should have explained the sign thing - I could not even type this message before you know whos started doing you know whats with the signs. :heart: Mari


----------



## ladylore (Dec 18, 2008)

:lol: So Daniel, have you ever done one of these?


----------



## Daniel (Dec 18, 2008)

No....but I have considered working on my Spanish by selecting "Espanol" when at the self-checkout line


----------



## NicNak (Dec 18, 2008)

Daniel said:


> No....but I have considered working on my Spanish by selecting "Espanol" when at the self-checkout line



I did that at the ATM once just to see....I picked Chinese, the one I was at had 4 options, French, English, Chinese and Italian.  I am suprised I made it through the transaction.  Even my transaction record was printed in Chinese too! :lol:


----------



## white page (Dec 18, 2008)

This post made me fall of my chair !!  
apart from number 4 and 7 , only because I don't understand them ???   doh 



> 4. Walk up to an employee and tell him in an official tone, "I think we've got a Code 3 in house wares," and see what happens.






> 7. Put M&M's on layaway.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 18, 2008)

> 4. Walk up to an employee and tell him in an official tone, "I think we've got a Code 3 in house wares," and see what happens.



Sometimes in retail they have codes for "episodes" that happen.  Either it be a spill, possable shoplifter etc.  I Code 3 could mean almost anything that could happen in a store, or nothing.  The employee might react or just get an odd puzzled look like "what the heck is a code 3"



> Put M&M's on layaway



Layaway is when the customer asks the store to hold the product for another time when they will come back to pick it up.  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M&M's

Hope it helps make those ones funny for you too White Page :hug: :flowers:


----------



## white page (Dec 18, 2008)

:thankyou2: kind NN !

yes they are funny now !  had a look at the m&m info , and doh of course I've
come across them before just didn't click before ,( a senior moment !! )


----------



## gooblax (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh I am sooo doing some of these if I have to go shopping with friends again.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 18, 2008)

No worries White Page, anytime 

Gooblax, just make sure you don't get yourself into any trouble :lol:


----------



## kimmy (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## ladylore (Dec 18, 2008)

NicNak said:


> Gooblax, just make sure you don't get yourself into any trouble :lol:



All you need to do Gooblax is keep an innocent smile on your face and no one will know its you.:lol:


----------

